
Accelerator outperforming Y Combinator and TechStars? - littlemissdebbi
http://www.iijiij.com/2011/05/10/an-accelerator-that-outperforms-y-combinator-and-techstars-08868
======
littlemissdebbi
Although Starve Ups has been around for several years and seems to enjoy
bucketloads of success with the start ups that it takes under its wing, I'd
never heard of the organisation. I'm wondering why Starve Ups is not getting
similar amounts of press coverage as YCombinator and TechStars.

